# Worst score ever



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the worst score ive had was a plus 27 through 18 holes at the country club by my house. I was having the worst game ever.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

That's nothing...

I was 33 above par on the 17th hole. I eventually got a double bogey and just got so pissed.

I ended up finishing and went out for lunch so I forgot about how mad I was. It was a tough time during that game.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

The worst I got was 21. When I first started golf I remember getting 44 above par.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

When I was 6 I got a 131 for 9 holes


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Still not bad, considering at the age of 6 your hand eye co-ordination isn't fully developed! What are you scoring now?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

When I first went golfing back when I was about 13 I believe I scored 50 through the first 4 holes. My dad decided that after that we should just quit keeping score. So for the rest of the day it was just batting balls into the air and practicing my golf cart driving skills. Of course, even to this day I sometimes have a bad day and we just scrap the score cards and play some good old non-competetive golf.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Ouch, thats pretty bad. You were on average for about 220 or so. O well at least you had fun, thats all that matters.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Eesh i dont even want to go into my worst score. I think once with my friends i scored about 30 over par.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Man a worst score category?

Let me put it this way, I have had games where I don't either bother keeping score cause I would be 6 over every hole if I did. I am a terrible golfer and know it, no reason to keep a score to show that fact to my face.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

You could keep the score, so when you become a professional golfer you can sell the scorecard of your worst game on ebay. No one will think it's possible you got 6 over par on every hole and bid like crazy..

But remember, thats if you do become professional, lol.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Ha, I wonder how much money someone would pay for something like that? I woild hope not too much...some people have a need to buy anything they think is weird and unique, LOL. 

I don't think we have to worry about me becoming a pro...LOL.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Some of the scores I got when I started out were terrible. 

But the worst I have done since is probably 15 over. Not that bad but still not too good for me. I should be able to stay within 7 or 8 over par almost every game, if not better.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

lol yea my worse score is pretty bad...it had to be somewhere around 30 or 40...not in my prime


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

My worst score is 21 above par, I don't have bad games really, because I know if I did it wouldn't matter anyway, thinking this makes me more relaxed too.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I cant remember the exact score but i have shot in the 120's


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I am usually so bad that I don't really even keep score. I just go with the flow always the last to swing up to the green. I just go out to have fun and try to forget about whats on my mind.


----------

